

Ask HN: Moving to Philadelphia - pca2

I&#x27;ve been living in the Boston area for 10 years, and have really enjoyed working in the tech scene here but I&#x27;m strongly considering a move to the Philly area for family reasons. Can anyone give me any tips or info on Philadelphia? What&#x27;s the tech scene like? What are the big companies? Where do people live? What do people do for fun?
======
eatonphil
Check out the Main Line. It comprises the nicest suburbs in the area.
Affordable enough on a dev-salary. Best place in the area for a family - very
safe. And many companies line the Main Line up through King of Prussia (also a
decent area).

If you want to live in the city, I highly recommend Logan Square/Art Museum
area or Rittenhouse if you've got the dough. I lived around Logan Square for
about a year and I felt incredibly safe even late at night. Northern Liberties
is a great place for brogrammers - it was a little too much for me.

DuckDuckGo is the coolest company around that I'm familiar with. Tech scene is
good. Tons of meetups.

------
vkb
Congrats on considering moving to the most awesome city in the world. ;)

The Philly tech scene is small but dynamic and growing every day. For a sense
of the scene, read Technically Philly and subscribe to the Philly Startup
Leaders listserv [2]. The major clusters are Old City Philadelphia, home to
N3RD Street and other related makerspaces, Center City, University City (near
UPenn/Drexel), Northern Liberties as was mentioned. There are a bunch of
suburban tech clusters as well, and the city is pretty evenly split between
the two, I'd say.

There are tons of meetups in any given week on anything ranging from VR to
Android to data. There are a couple of big conferences here every year
including Emerging Tech for the Enterprise [4]. We also just hosted FOSCON. We
have an active geek community in Geekadelphia [5].

Big companies (depends on what you think of as big): DuckDuckGo, Curalate,
Linode is relocating here, Comcast is the number one employer in the region
and is increasingly working on more cutting-edge tech projects (although
obviously also still has all the features of a large corporate entity), Urban
Outfitters down in Navy Yard. Then there are plenty of pharma , financial, and
eds that make up the meat of the city's white-collar industry:
GlaxoSmithKline, PNC, Temple, Drexel, Children's Hospital of Philadelphia,
etc.

Where to live? A loaded question depending on what you value. Some people live
in the city to be close to everything. The coolest neighborhoods right now are
Northern Liberties and Fairmount, probably. Some people live in the burbs for
the schools. Some burbs are closer and more accessible by train than others.
Depends on what you're looking for.

Any more details, feel free to shoot me an email. It's my profile. I'm happy
to answer questions!

[1] [http://technical.ly/philly/](http://technical.ly/philly/) [2]
[http://phillystartupleaders.org/](http://phillystartupleaders.org/)
[3][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N3RD_Street](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N3RD_Street)
[4] [http://phillyemergingtech.com/](http://phillyemergingtech.com/) [5]
[http://www.geekadelphia.com/](http://www.geekadelphia.com/)

------
jimkri
Currently go to school in the city, Temple University. I have both lived in
the city on Spring Garden Street and lived in the suburbs of the city all my
life. I live around the Main line area and like eatonphil said it is the
nicest area of the suburbs.

First Ill talk about the main line, it is a great place to grow up/ or live if
you are in your mid to late 20s. From Ardmore, Lower Merion, Bryn Mawr,
Malvern, Paloi, Exton, and continuing on to King of Prussia have a lot of
great places to live and a lot of companies. Espically in Malervn their is a
large presence of companies. I take the regional rail train from the suburbs
into the city for school and it is super easy and kind of relaxing.

In the city, certain areas of the city are blowing up right now and it really
is a fun place to live. I lived around 12th and Spring Garden and apartments
were being built in every empty lot and there are so many young people its a
great place to be. There is so many great bars to go too and amazing
restaurants throughout the city its awesome.

------
iphoneseventeen
Northern Liberties is the place to hang out. Lots of craft beer, restaurants,
etc... Tons of new real estate popping up (some cheaply constructed ), but
rentals are widely available for all budgets. Extremely bike friendly. But be
aware because Jersey drivers. Avoid walking around shady areas. Stick to the
burger (between Girard and South St). Avoid parts of Temple and SW Philly.
Start-up community is taking off. Beware of job postings that list
Philadelphia. Conshohocken is NOT Philadelphia, nor is Norristown.

------
a_lifters_life
As others have said: Places to Live: In Philly ['Rittenhouse', 'Fishtown',
'Old City', 'Kensington']. Suburbs ['Mainline: Wayne, Ardmore, Bryn Mawr ...to
name a few'] . Happy to answer any more questions if you have them. Email
(temporarily) in my profile.

------
jordsmi
Thank you for this post.I live in the middle of PA and am planning on making a
move into philly, so this info will be useful to me too.

From what I can tell on meetup.com there are plenty of meetups for various
technologies. The tech scene won't be as big as in boston, but it seems
sufficient.

~~~
pca2
Yeah, I probably take the Boston scene for granted, but at the same time I'm
not looking to join the next future unicorn, I'm just looking for a steady job
at a good company that I'll enjoy.

------
autosizing
Comcast, L-3 Comms, and Lockheed for starters. North 3rd street (N3rd st) is
where all the cool people hangout

------
pca2
Thanks everyone, appreciate the info!

